# Ducato Wheel Trims



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello.
How do do remove the wheel s trims on a 2011 Autotrail Apache? 
The trims seem to be held on by the wheel bolts. Do you have to remove all the wheel bolts to get the trim off or am I missing something?

Nidge


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nidge1 said:


> Hello.
> How do do remove the wheel s trims on a 2011 Autotrail Apache?
> The trims seem to be held on by the wheel bolts. Do you have to remove all the wheel bolts to get the trim off or am I missing something?
> 
> Nidge


You have to remove 4 off the 5 bolts to remove the wheel trim on the 16" wheels. 
See the photo, one of the holes is different from the rest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How do tell which is the one to leave the bolt/nut in/on ?


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How do tell which is the one to leave the bolt/nut in/on ?


Hi,
I have not had a look at my Motor home yet. But if you look at the picture Rayc has posted 1 of the holes in the trim is elongated, so I presume this is the one to leave tight.

Nidge


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> I have not had a look at my Motor home yet. But if you look at the picture Rayc has posted 1 of the holes in the trim is elongated, so I presume this is the one to leave tight.
> 
> Nidge


I understand that, but how do you tell when the wheel has all the nuts on, is there a mark on the trip to easily see which one needs to be left on.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

My 2001 Fiat has red paint on the bolt head for that one position.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Wheel Trims*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> I understand that, but how do you tell when the wheel has all the nuts on, is there a mark on the trip to easily see which one needs to be left on.


Good question! My M/H is in storage at the moment so can't have a look. However from memory I don't remember any red paint or marks on the bolts.

Nidge


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

nidge1 said:


> Good question! My M/H is in storage at the moment so can't have a look. However from memory I don't remember any red paint or marks on the bolts.
> 
> Nidge


Hi Nidge,

Its not something you want to try in the dark!

1. You'll have to get on your hands and knees and look very closely at the wheel bolts and trim.

2. You'll see that four bolts are holding the trim on with normal round holes in the plastic trim.

3. the fifth bolt will look like its sat in a broken trim hole (theres a little piece missing from the circular plastic)

4. The 'missing piece' of plastic allows you to gently wiggle the trim off without totally removing the fifth bolt. You will have to loosen it though.

5. With the four normal bolts removed, loosen the fifth bolt and wiggle the trim off.

I would STRONGLY advise putting a jack under that wheel to support the weight before you start removing any bolts.

I've just replaced my wheel trims and its pretty straight forward to get them off.

My phone has gone haywire but if I get the spare up and running I'll take some photos of the old trim to show you what the fifth bolt position looks like.

David.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

nidge1 said:


> Good question! My M/H is in storage at the moment so can't have a look. However from memory I don't remember any red paint or marks on the bolts.
> 
> Nidge


And no, there is nothing obvious that indicates which is the fifth bolt. You have to look at it.

David.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Am sorry but imo that is a really stupid way to have wheel trims fitted. 

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> Am sorry but imo that is a really stupid way to have wheel trims fitted.
> 
> cabby


I guess in the commercial vehicle world the only time a wheel trim will be removed is when a wheel is taken off. Strange how Fiat have differing designs of wheel trim for the 15" and 16" wheels.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

cabby said:


> Am sorry but imo that is a really stupid way to have wheel trims fitted.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby,

If I can get these pics posted you'll see what a clever idea it is!

I think its more of a mechanic help thing really. If they just want to pop off a wheel trim they don't have to remove the wheel.

If you have a puncture it makes very little difference to you as a consumer. You're going to have to remove the wheel and all bolts anyway. As with any wheel you'll still have to align the trim to your valve when refitting the wheel. This just makes it very easy to remove the trim without removing the wheel.

Its incredibly secure because all bolts hold the trim to the wheel so no need for horrible tie straps poking out or surrounding the trim and a lot more secure than a wire rim which can come dislodged if you go up a kerb or clip a bump.

David.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

david-david said:


> And no, there is nothing obvious that indicates which is the fifth bolt. You have to look at it.
> David.


Looking at Ray's picture is it not the next bolt clockwise from the valve?

Or is that too simple?

JohnW


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Wizzo said:


> Looking at Ray's picture is it not the next bolt clockwise from the valve?
> 
> Or is that too simple?
> 
> JohnW


Yep. thats it! Thats the fifth wheel bolt position.

In the picture its in the 7 o' clock position.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Wizzo said:


> Looking at Ray's picture is it not the next bolt clockwise from the valve?
> 
> Or is that too simple?
> 
> JohnW


But....when it has a bolt in it, its no so obvious and you really do have to look very closely to see that little piece of 'missing plastic'


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Am sorry but imo that is a really stupid way to have wheel trims fitted.
> 
> cabby


Yes, I know what you mean. However the trims dont fall off and you don't have to use plastic tie wraps to keep them on.

Nidge


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

david-david said:


> But....when it has a bolt in it, its no so obvious and you really do have to look very closely to see that little piece of 'missing plastic'


Yeah but it will always be the bolt that's the first one clockwise from the valve ......... for you or anyone else.

JohnW


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Did wonder about the trims but felt it to foolish to ask so thank you


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Am sorry but imo that is a really stupid way to have wheel trims fitted.
> 
> cabby


Maybe so, but that is how Fiat designed and fit the 16" trims.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm surprised no one else has mentioned it so far, not knowing which is the magic nut doesn't really matter when taking it off as you can soon find one of the 4 which hold on the wheel trim, so if the first one isn't magic, put it back finger tight, and carry on removing them until you find it, in the knowledge that the wheel and trim are not going anywhere, when you find the magic nut undo the other, and take the trim off, paint/clean etc and replace, or remove the whole lot, and putting it back is obvious as the hole is too big for one, so put one bolt/nut back on, then the trim, then the other 4.

Seemples


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm surprised no one else has mentioned it so far, not knowing which is the magic nut doesn't really matter when taking it off as you can soon find one of the 4 which hold on the wheel trim, so if the first one isn't magic, put it back finger tight, and carry on removing them until you find it, .....Seemples


Far too logical :grin2: :grin2:

JohnW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is for me :roll:


----------

